# Seeing a psychiatrist tomorrow. What do I say?



## Pupa (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello.
I am going to a psychiatrist for the first time tomorrow and I am very anxious about it. I had a bad experience with my psychologist. She pretty much told me she didn't know how to continue our sessions/ how to approach me because I was so quiet and didn't tell a lot. I am afraid the same will happen again. Talking about my emotions is hard for me and my mind goes blank.

Like what do I tell her when she asks why I came? I thought of saying "I have social anxiety and OCD and get stressed easily." But that is diagnosing my own self. But if I don't say that I'm scared that I won't be able to explain myself enough that she understands. :sus

Also I find it hard to talk about my "symptoms". I can't come up with anything. All I can think of is that I can't ask the teachers questions and get anxious when I go to malls and act like everyone is watching me even though I know they aren't. I'm not sure if this is good enough? :um
Please help?


----------



## parabolarbear (Aug 3, 2014)

Say that you are not comfortable with who you are, and how you live your life. Do not care about the symptoms, they will reveal themselves later, just give a normal description of a normal day - what you do, how you feel, and whatever of importance it seems to contain -, and how it is different from what you consider to be an ideal day. Also, be sure you know yourself why you are going to see a psychiatrist. Also, stating that you are so anxious in social situations that it is debilitating, or if it is the case, that you are to anxious to even seek them out, is not self-diagnosing. It is honest description.


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Pupa said:


> Hello.
> I am going to a psychiatrist for the first time tomorrow and I am very anxious about it. I had a bad experience with my psychologist. She pretty much told me she didn't know how to continue our sessions/ how to approach me because I was so quiet and didn't tell a lot. I am afraid the same will happen again. Talking about my emotions is hard for me and my mind goes blank.
> 
> Like what do I tell her when she asks why I came? I thought of saying "I have social anxiety and OCD and get stressed easily." But that is diagnosing my own self. But if I don't say that I'm scared that I won't be able to explain myself enough that she understands. :sus
> ...


Write down every time you feel emotions, because she's going to have to dig those from you which won't help you or her any. Congratulations on finding help! Not all of us can do that, as in be that brave to go and all!


----------



## shelless (Aug 6, 2014)

I think what you mentioned is good enough for the begging, he/she can ask you more questions from there. When I went to my psychologist for the first time, I think I just said 'I have trouble communicating with people. I get nervous and I don't talk to them.' Or maybe even less. And then she went on to ask me if I have friends, what do I mean by not talking, who do I find it hardest to talk to etc.

But as someone already said, writing things down is a good idea if you can't come up with anything on the spot. I used to write down if I felt really anxious about something or really hopeful, or if I felt threatened or rejected or unloved... Every time I decided to improvise, it was really hard to find the topic for the session. Although even though I was quiet, she still managed to get me to open up. Maybe you just didn't click with your psychologist...


----------

